# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کسی بوده با چهارماه شروع از صفر پزشکی بیاره؟

## Sheydam

منظورم از صفر اینه که هیچی بلد نیست اما هوشش خوبه یادگیریش فوق العادست
اما هیچی درس نخونده و عملا صفره

----------


## Sheydam

کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## -Sara-

> منظورم از صفر اینه که هیچی بلد نیست اما هوشش خوبه یادگیریش فوق العادست
> اما هیچی درس نخونده و عملا صفره



سلام
واقعیتش هستن همچین ادمایی ولی اونا کسایی هستن که ناامید نمیشن،این چندماه رو از هرچی میزنن تا درس بخونن،خسته نمیشن و امید دارن..
موفق باشید.

----------


## Amin4636

سلام کار سختیه ولی قولت میدم شدنی که باید یه سری چیزارو رعایت کنی مثل:
حداقل ساعت مطالعه ۱۰ ساعت باشه
یه سری از مباحث رو حذف کنی
کاملا با روش برنامه ریزی، مطالعه دروس،تست زنی،جمعبندی و ... آشنا باشی
و فقط فقط درس بخونی و اصلا به نتیجه فکر نکنی

----------


## BARONI

> فایل پیوست 91236


دوست عزیز منبعتونو ذکر کنید . ممنون

----------


## BARONI

> دوست عزیز .این لیست رو شهاب الدین یخچالیان یک ماه پیش نشون داد گفت اینا از صفر شروع کردن با پایه های ضعیف.شاگرد های ایشون بودن


دوستان عزیز لطفا به این اسامی توجه نکنید و تا میتونید تلاش کنید . مطمئن باشید شما تلاش کنید در هر صورت بعد کنکور از خودتون راضی خواهین بود

----------


## BARONI

خیلی جالبه تا گفتم اقای یخچالیان کلاه برداره تمام پستاشو پاک کرد . بعضیا فک میکنن هنوزم میشه سر مردم و به راحتی کلاه گذاشت

----------


## ariak

> خیلی جالبه تا گفتم اقای یخچالیان کلاه برداره تمام پستاشو پاک کرد . بعضیا فک میکنن هنوزم میشه سر مردم و به راحتی کلاه گذاشت


شما این حق رو دارین که تو این فضا به هر کسی افترا و تهمت کلاهبرداری بزنید.به من که نزدید.برای منم اهمیتی نداره.فقط حوصله بحث کردن نداشتم و چون همیشه حق با طرف مقابله حق رو به شما دادم و نیاز به ادامه بحث نبود..شما درست میفرمایین.و در ضمن من نه تبلیغ ایشون رو کردم نه چیز دیگه ای.این قبولی های ایشون بود.چون شما خواستین من اسمشو اوردم.حرف ها و تهمت هایی هم که بهشون میزنن رو من هم شنیدم اینجا ولی من که به سند ندیدم .هرکسی هر حرفی میزنه .دقیقا مثل شما همین الان که ایشون رو کلاهبردار دونستین.حالا تعریف از کلاهبردار چیه  و به چه دلیلی به راحتی خودتون میدونید و خدای خودتون.

باز هم حق با شماست.من عذر میخوام.اوکی؟

----------


## ariak

> خیلی جالبه تا گفتم اقای یخچالیان کلاه برداره تمام پستاشو پاک کرد . بعضیا فک میکنن هنوزم میشه سر مردم و به راحتی کلاه گذاشت


خیلی هم جالبه اینجا هم به راحتی به من انگ کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم رو میزنین.بالاتر به راحتی به یه نفر دیگه هم تهمت کلاهبردار بودن رو با قاطیت میزنین.چیزی نمیشه گفت.اینم من نمیخواستم جواب بدم.ولی اینکه به من هم تهمت کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم میزنیند جالب بود اولش گفتم خاتمه این بحث کافیه ولی اینجوریشو ندیده بودیم

----------


## BARONI

> شما این حق رو دارین که تو این فضا به هر کسی افترا و تهمت کلاهبرداری بزنید.به من که نزدید.برای منم اهمیتی نداره.فقط حوصله بحث کردن نداشتم و چون همیشه حق با طرف مقابله حق رو به شما دادم و نیاز به ادامه بحث نبود..شما درست میفرمایین.و در ضمن من نه تبلیغ ایشون رو کردم نه چیز دیگه ای.این قبولی های ایشون بود.چون شما خواستین من اسمشو اوردم.حرف ها و تهمت هایی هم که بهشون میزنن رو من هم شنیدم اینجا ولی من که به سند ندیدم .هرکسی هر حرفی میزنه .دقیقا مثل شما همین الان که ایشون رو کلاهبردار دونستین.حالا تعریف از کلاهبردار چیه  و به چه دلیلی به راحتی خودتون میدونید و خدای خودتون.
> 
> باز هم حق با شماست.من عذر میخوام.اوکی؟


به اون علتی که پارسال با هزار جور بدبختی که میشد پول جمع کردم  که اردوی ایشون برم ولی متاسفانه ارزش ۱۰ هزارتومن هم نداشت ‌. شما اسم اینو چی میزارین؟
پول من خوردن نداره .
شما چرا پستتاونو پاک کردین ، اگه مشکلی نبوده!
جالبیش اینه که میگین من حوصله ی بحث کردن ندارم ولی الان تنها چیزی که میبینم نصیحت به من و حرف از افترا و کلاهبرداری و و درنهایتت عذرخواهی بابنده...

----------


## BARONI

> خیلی هم جالبه اینجا هم به راحتی به من انگ کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم رو میزنین.بالاتر به راحتی به یه نفر دیگه هم تهمت کلاهبردار بودن رو با قاطیت میزنین.چیزی نمیشه گفت.اینم من نمیخواستم جواب بدم.ولی اینکه به من هم تهمت کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم میزنیند جالب بود اولش گفتم خاتمه این بحث کافیه ولی اینجوریشو ندیده بودیم


کسی که به خودش شک داره به خودش میگیره!

----------


## ariak

> به اون علتی که پارسال با هزار جور بدبختی که میشد پول جمع کردم  که اردوی ایشون برم ولی متاسفانه ارزش ۱۰ هزارتومن هم نداشت ‌. شما اسم اینو چی میزارین؟
> پول من خوردن نداره .
> شما چرا پستتاونو پاک کردین ، اگه مشکلی نبوده!
> جالبیش اینه که میگین من حوصله ی بحث کردن ندارم ولی الان تنها چیزی که میبینم نصیحت به من و حرف از افترا و کلاهبرداری و و درنهایتت عذرخواهی بابنده...


حق با شماست.دلیل اینکه من پاک کردم همین کلاهبردار خطاب کردن شخصی به راحتی بود .عده زیادی هستن تو این مسیر کنکورشون همه رو مقصر میدونن .منم گفتم حق با شماست پاک کنم ادامه پیدا نکنه..ولی بعدش واقعا برام دردناک بود به من هم گفتین که سر مردم کلاه میذارم.

بازم حق با شماست.منم کلاهبردار.خوبه؟

----------


## ariak

> کسی که به خودش شک داره به خودش میگیره!


باز هم حق با شماست

----------


## BARONI

> حق با شماست.دلیل اینکه من پاک کردم همین کلاهبردار خطاب کردن شخصی به راحتی بود .عده زیادی هستن تو این مسیر کنکورشون همه رو مقصر میدونن .منم گفتم حق با شماست پاک کنم ادامه پیدا نکنه..ولی بعدش واقعا برام دردناک بود به من هم گفتین که سر مردم کلاه میذارم.
> 
> بازم حق با شماست.منم کلاهبردار.خوبه؟


با همین "حق با شماست" هرچی که دلتون میخواد دارین 
به من میگین ، خودتون دارین تهمت میزنین به من!
لطفا ریپلی نکنید ، این بنده خدا تو این تاپیک کمک خواسته.
شما اگه با بنده مشکلی دارین ، یک قسمتی وجود داره به نام پیام خصوصی ، شما اونجا میتونید پیام بدین به بنده ، هرچی هم دوست دارین بگین

----------


## Soviet Union

*چهار ماه و یک روز بوده اما متاسفانه دوست عزیز ، چهارماه خیر . دیگه دیره : (*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

ببینید دوست عزیز قبل از اینکه این سوال شما بپرسید و من پیشنهادم به شما بدم اول بهتر حتما از خودتون بپرسید که این مدت کجا بودی چرا نخوندی چرا میخوای ۴ ماه شروع کنی در حالی هم خودت هم دیگران میدونن تایم کنکور ۱ ساله است ! 
به این پرسش ها پاسخ بده اغلب پاسخ به این سوالات این هست که من مریض بودم من مادرم یا یکی از اعضای خانواده ام مریض بود من محیط مناسبی برای مطالعه نداشتم من سرباز بودم تازه سربازیم تموم شد و ... قبل از اینکه بپردازیم به این موضوع که این دلایل موجه است یا بهانه من از شما دوست گرامی میخوام سوال بپرسم که چطور دنبال فردی میگردی که معجزه کرده در چهار ماه به رشته های تاپ رسیده و موفق شده ولی دنبال معجزه نبودی کسی که در شرایط سخت نشسته درس خونده من برات هزاران مثال میارم افرادی که با دلایل بالا حتی بدتر نشستن به سختی خوندن و چیزی کم نذاشتن تو این مدت یک سال ! مورد داشتیم که تو زلزله کرمانشاه تعریف میکرد تا چند ماه برق نداشتیم میرفتم تو سرما زیر یه لامپ که بالای مخزن آب گذاشته بودن میرفتم درس میخوندم و کلی لباس گرم میپوشیدم و ... واقعا موارد زیادی داریم که طول یکسال با سختی خوندن مریض تو خونه داشتن کسی از اعضای خانواده براش مشکل پیش اومده بود سرباز بودن و ... شما نیاز به پیدا کردن سوپر قهرمان که در مدت ۴ ماه کنکور جمع کرده ندارید بهتر به سوپر قهرمان های واقعی نگاه کنید ! 
بعد از اینکه به پرسش من پاسخ دادید که چرا تا به امروز نخوندی و الان انگار بیدار شدی دیدی کنکور داری میخوای بخونی باید باز هم به این سوال پاسخ بدی آیا از الان شروع کنم قطعی دیگه اون دلایل که بهش اشاره کردم و دلیل نخوندنم تا به امروز شده آیا اون دلایل و‌مشکلات دیگه رفع شده الان با اطمینان کامل میتونم بشینم بخونم ؟ یا اینکه احتمال تکرار هست چون هیچ تضمینی نیست یه بلایی دیگه بیاد و شما باز میدون خالی کنی! خیلی ها رک میگن مشکل من تنبلی بود بازیگوشی و واقعا اکثر مواقع هم همین هست آیا تضمین هست از امورز تو عوض بشی و‌دیگه بازیگوش نباشی ، دیر شروع کردن برای بعضی ها یه حسن داره که دیگه از فشار استرس حجم زیادی انجام میدن و بهانه رو کنار میذارن نمونه آش تو شب امتحان دیدیم ولی اینجا چند تا مورد داریم نباید نادیده گرفت اینکه کنکور یعنی مدیریت بحران شما وقتی دلایل و بهانه های برای درس نخوندن داشتید یعنی در شرایط سخت حوصله درس ندارید و دوست دارید اول مشکلات رفع کنید بعد برید بخونید در صورتی که کسی موفق میشه که هر دو باهم انجام بده چون این به شما الگو فکری میده سر جلسه هم بدرد شما میخوره چون در جلسه کنکور بحران سوال تازه و عجیب و غریب میتونه به راحتی شمارو بر آشفته کنه ! 
به عقیده من چیزی که باعث موفقیت یک کنکوری میشه نه منابع خاص استاد خاص یا مدرسه خاص هست بلکه در یک کلام میگم روتین خوب زندگی هست واقعا موفقیت در کنکور رابطه مستقیم با روتین خوب یا همون روزمرگی خوب و مفید داشتن هست بسیار از مشاوران عزیز به درستی اشاره میکنن که موفقیت تو یعنی تست زیاد زدن هست واقعا هم راست هست ولی کسی تست زیاد میتونه بزنه که زمان هر روز به درستی استفاده کنه روتین خوب یعنی نظم داشتن یعنی برنامه ریزی هم به دنبال داره شما به اغلب بچه های موفق شدن نگاه کنید میگن من صبح هر روز ساعت ۶ بیدار بودم و ۱۰ یا ۱۱ خواب این هر روز من هست و برنامه داره برای هر لحظه آش من چند وقت پیش سر رسید یه دوست عزیز دیدم که تایم مطالعه آش و برنامه آش بادداشت میکرد دیدم مثلا از ۵ صبح بیدار سریع یه صبحانه و شروع به درس و‌تست و میزان تست زده و‌نوع درس هم یادداشت میکرد باور کنید تا آخر شب فقط این دوست گرامی نزدیک به هزار تا تست زده بود و تنوع درسی بالا از لابلای زمان های مرده استفاده میکرد برای تست های مثل قرابت آیه و ... آدم فوق العاده اکتیو و با تراز بالا در آزمون ها ! 
چرا میگم کنکور یکساله است چون به صحبت اکثر رتبه های برتر گوش بدید میگن زمان تابستون زمان قلق گیری بود ببینید همه این ها که میگم نکته است یعنی ۳ ماه تابستون دستتون میاد چه منابع برای شما مفید چه جور درس بخونید چطور تا قبل از آزمون جمع کنید مباحث رو ضعف و قوت در دروس مشخص میشه چطور تست بزنید چطور سر جلسه آزمون آزمایشی پاسخ بدید چطور زمان مدیریت کنید و  و. و ...
اینارو میگم برای کسی که میخواد تو چهار ماه شروع کنه برای رشته تاپ یعنی شما زمان قلق گیری و تمام تجربیات در مدت زمان کن بدست بیارید چون فرصت نیست وقت زیاد رو این موضوع گذاشت از طرفی مشکل بعدی زمان مطالعه است کسی که از اول تابستون شروع کرده با ۶ ساعت در روز الان رسیده به ۱۲ ساعت در روز شما فرصت ندارید باید هر چه سریع تر به زمان ۱۲ ساعت در روز برسید یا بالای ۱۰ ساعت تا بتونید چیزی جمع کنید واقعا خوب میبینید چقدر باید سختی ها تحمل کنی ! حالا واقعا اون آدم بهانه گیری که دنبال بهانه بود میتونه بیاد اون موقع که راحت میشد خوند نخوند ولی الان انگار از خواب بیدار شده باشه تمام این سختی ها به جون بخره ؟! 
به عقیده من فارغ از جواب شدن یا نشدن پاسخ بنده امتحانش واقعا ارزش داره برای شما یه واقعیت هست اینکه هر کس از هر تایمی شروع بکنه وضعیتش نسبت به قبل به مراتب بهتر میشه ! 
و بجای اینکه دنبال تایید دیگران باشی که میشه یا نمیشه خودت امتحان کن و با آزمون های آزمایشی خودت با دیگران مقایسه کن حداقل در دو آزمون دستت میاد که اصلا میتونی پیشرفتی کنی یا نه ! 
یه نکنه دیگه هم بگم خیلی ها از تابستون شروع کردن ممکن در آزمون های تابستون بعضی درس ها ۱۰۰ یا ۹۰ میزدن همون درس ازش در آبان بخوای میبینی ۶۰ بزنه واقعیت این هست کنکور تو این بازه یکسال برای کسی هم که از اول خوب شروع کنه اگر مرور و تکرار نداشته باشه تست پوششی نزنه باز افت میکنه حالا همه این موارد به علاوه خیلی موارد دیگه هست که فرصت نیست در یه کامنت کوتاه به شما بگم خیلی چیزا باید بری توش و تجربه کسب کنی تجربیات تو از حرف مشاور ها با ارزش تر هست آنقدر هم منابع و صحبت های مفید در اینترنت هست پیرامون همین موضوع که شما بی نیاز از مشاور میشید ولی الان فرصت خوندن نظرات و حرف های رتبه های برتر و تجربیات صحبت های مشاوران نیست الان فقط باید هر چی زودتر وارد عمل بشی و آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنی و به این پاسخ برسی آیا میتونی یا نه !

----------


## WickedSick

بله هستن.
شما هم میتونین یکیشون باشین

----------


## hamed_habibi

این افراد صفر نیستن برفرض کنکور سال98 تخصصی هاش زده 40 عمومی 50 بعد تا بهمن ماه 98 هیچی نخونده ییهو تصمیمی گرفته بخونه و تو چهارماه قبول شده و اومده گفته صفر بودم

----------


## Fawzi

صد در صد میتونه 
ولی آدمشو میخواد *_*

----------


## Amin4636

> سلام کار سختیه ولی قولت میدم شدنی که باید یه سری چیزارو رعایت کنی مثل:
> حداقل ساعت مطالعه ۱۰ ساعت باشه
> یه سری از مباحث رو حذف کنی
> کاملا با روش برنامه ریزی، مطالعه دروس،تست زنی،جمعبندی و ... آشنا باشی
> و فقط فقط درس بخونی و اصلا به نتیجه فکر نکنی


ببینید شما این موارد رو رعایت کنید من قول پزشکی و رتبه زیر ۵۰۰۰ رو بهتون میدم

----------


## Sheydam

سلام مرسی از همه تون ببخشید دیر جواب دادم دارم درس میخونم و اینکه ببخشید بخدا چون تازه اومدم اینجا کار کردنو باهاش بلد نیستم مرسی از همتون ک کمکم کردین ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

بخدا بلد نیستم ریپلای کنم وگرنه تک تک ازتون تشکر میکردم ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

دوستای عزیزم اگر میدونین کمک کنین بهم که بهتره چه مباحثیو حذف کنم هرچند که وقت دارم همرو بخونم اما بازم خوبه ک بدونم بازم ممنونم از همتون ❤️

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*موفقیت 9 ماهه / 7 ماهه / 6 ماهه /4 ماه / 3 ماه ....دیگه بسه ...فقط خودتون میتونید به خودتون کمک کنید ...تمام . دیگه از این تاپیکا نزنید*

----------


## Rainbow7

موفقیت آیا یک پارامتر تک بعدی است ؟؟؟
که فقط با زمان بتوان آن را اندازه گیری کرد ؟
موفقیت در کنکور آیا به بسیاری از شرایط بستگی ندارد ؟
فقط یک بعد از موفقیت در کنکور زمان هست 
خیلی موارد دیگه دخیله . روحیه اعتماد به نفس سالم بودن فکر و ذهن امید داشتن یا نداشتن درست خواندن یا نخواندن ؟
اگر یک شخصی روی تردمیل 45 کیلومتر برود و کسی که با خودرو همان 45 کیلومتر را برود کدام به مرکز استان خواهند رسید ؟ میتوان گفت آیا مسیر اون شخصی هم که با خودرو حرکت میکنه اگر به جهت دیگر باشه اون هم نمیرسه 
ایا درس خواندن رو برای علاقه است یا از وی اکراه آیا به دانشگاه بوی برای رسیدن به علاقه یا بدون دلیل آیا از گذشته درس گرفته شخص که اهمیت 4 ماه رو بداند یا خیر سرگرمی شده است برایش پس باید همه شرایط رو در نظر گرفت

----------


## Zahra_bsy

بله همکلاسیای من پارسال اوردن ولی باید ساعتتونو ببرید بالا کم کاریای تا الان رو جبران کنین حتما میتونین...موفق باشین

----------


## Sheydam

ممنونم

----------


## mlt

_پاسخ با نقل قول بزن




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sheydam


بخدا بلد نیستم ریپلای کنم وگرنه تک تک ازتون تشکر میکردم ❤️


_

----------


## Sheydam

> _پاسخ با نقل قول بزن_


مرسی دستت درد نکنه الان بلد شدم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

طبق تجربه هام
بدون پول و بدون پشت کار شبانه روزی ، خیر نبوده

----------


## _LEYLA_

شدنیه ولی نه برای همه...
ساعت مطالعه بالا میخواد که بتونی پیوسته بالا نگهش داری
روی تست های سراسری سرمایه گذاری کن 
الان وقت این نیست که هر تستی رو بزنی یا هر درسنامه ای رو بخونی
برای هر درس بهترین منبعی که داری رو بخون
گاج یه شعاری داشت که میگفت به جای اینکه چندین کتاب را بخوانید ، کتاب های گاج را چندین بار بخوانید...
اگر نظام قدیم باشی که دستت بازه ، یه عالم تست سراسری هست ، همینارو کار کن ، 10 بار بزن ، 20 بار بزن...
خلاصه که شدنیه ولی کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن...

----------


## pumkin

> *چهار ماه و یک روز بوده اما متاسفانه دوست عزیز ، چهارماه خیر . دیگه دیره : (*


فقط باید باور داشته باشی میدونم خیلی کلیشه ایه ولی میشه!فقط باید با جون مایه بذاری و دور حاشیه نری!

----------


## Sheydam

سلام دوست عزیزم ممنون از راهنماییت ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

سلام عزیزم مرسی که کمکم کردی ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

> فقط باید باور داشته باشی میدونم خیلی کلیشه ایه ولی میشه!فقط باید با جون مایه بذاری و دور حاشیه نری!


مرسی عزیزم  ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

> شدنیه ولی نه برای همه...
> ساعت مطالعه بالا میخواد که بتونی پیوسته بالا نگهش داری
> روی تست های سراسری سرمایه گذاری کن 
> الان وقت این نیست که هر تستی رو بزنی یا هر درسنامه ای رو بخونی
> برای هر درس بهترین منبعی که داری رو بخون
> گاج یه شعاری داشت که میگفت به جای اینکه چندین کتاب را بخوانید ، کتاب های گاج را چندین بار بخوانید...
> اگر نظام قدیم باشی که دستت بازه ، یه عالم تست سراسری هست ، همینارو کار کن ، 10 بار بزن ، 20 بار بزن...
> خلاصه که شدنیه ولی کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن...


مرسی دوست خوبم دستت درد نکنه بخاطر کمکت❤️

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

سلام
حیف شد دوست عزیز اگر سال بعد این موقع پیام میدادی بهت می گفتم خودمو می شناسم که 4 ماهم رو صاف گرفتم خوندم و پزشکی تهران آوردم
می دونم قطعا حرفم خیلی خنده داره ناخوداگاه خودمم داره به دیدگاهم می خنده ولی خودم می دونم که انجامش می دم
یه  نصیحت بهت بکنم : فقط مواظب باش تو این مدت کار غیر عقلانی نکنیو زندگیت  رو دست برنامه ها و dvd های موسسات مختلف ندی هر کاری که شخصیت منطقی ات می  گه انجام بده فقط مواظب باش کار غیر قابل اعتماد نکنی و ریسک هیچی رو  نپذیری
این دوران ، زمانه غلبه منطق بر تمامی احساساتت هست مواظب باش  درگیر دام موسسات ، فک و فامیل ، دوست آشنایان و همه مهم تر هوای نفس خودت  نشی
ببین دوست عزیزم 4 ماه تورو در مورد اهداف کوچک و بزرگت محدود نمی کنه ( حتی پزشکی تهران  :Yahoo (23):   می خندیم ولی خودم و ناخوداگاه خودت می دونی حقیقت محضه )  اما قطعا تو در  مورد کنترل هوانفس و اعمالت محدود می کنه ( دیگه قرار نیست کار هایی رو انجام بدی که  بعدش احساس گناه و پشیمانی سراغت بیاد
*
لحظه ها عریانند
به تن لحظه خود جامه اندوه مپوشان هرگز
تو به آیینه،نه! آیینه به تو خیره شده ست
تو اگر خنده کنی او به تو خواهد خندید
و اگر بغض کنی
آه از آیینه دنیا که چه ها خواهد کرد
گنجه دیروزت، پر شد از حسرت و اندوه و چه حیف!
بسته های فردا همه ای کاش ای کاش!
ظرف این لحظه ولیکن خالیست
*
با آرزوی گرم ترین امید ها برای تو

----------


## heavymakeup

بله ممکنه
برنامه ریزی درست داشته باشی
4 ماه هم کافیه

کمک خواستی بگو

----------


## Sheydam

> سلام
> حیف شد دوست عزیز اگر سال بعد این موقع پیام میدادی بهت می گفتم خودمو می شناسم که 4 ماهم رو صاف گرفتم خوندم و پزشکی تهران آوردم
> می دونم قطعا حرفم خیلی خنده داره ناخوداگاه خودمم داره به دیدگاهم می خنده ولی خودم می دونم که انجامش می دم
> یه  نصیحت بهت بکنم : فقط مواظب باش تو این مدت کار غیر عقلانی نکنیو زندگیت  رو دست برنامه ها و dvd های موسسات مختلف ندی هر کاری که شخصیت منطقی ات می  گه انجام بده فقط مواظب باش کار غیر قابل اعتماد نکنی و ریسک هیچی رو  نپذیری
> این دوران ، زمانه غلبه منطق بر تمامی احساساتت هست مواظب باش  درگیر دام موسسات ، فک و فامیل ، دوست آشنایان و همه مهم تر هوای نفس خودت  نشی
> ببین دوست عزیزم 4 ماه تورو در مورد اهداف کوچک و بزرگت محدود نمی کنه ( حتی پزشکی تهران   می خندیم ولی خودم و ناخوداگاه خودت می دونی حقیقت محضه )  اما قطعا تو در  مورد کنترل هوانفس و اعمالت محدود می کنه ( دیگه قرار نیست کار هایی رو انجام بدی که  بعدش احساس گناه و پشیمانی سراغت بیاد
> *
> لحظه ها عریانند
> به تن لحظه خود جامه اندوه مپوشان هرگز
> ...


سلام دوست عزیزم چرا باید بخندم مطمن شدم که میتونی انجامش بدی عزیزم موفق باشی ❤️ فقط یه سوال نظرت راجب ۶۰۴۰ چیه؟ ممنونم بخاطر کمکت دوست عزیزم ❤️

----------


## Sheydam

> بله ممکنه
> برنامه ریزی درست داشته باشی
> 4 ماه هم کافیه
> 
> کمک خواستی بگو


سلام دوست عزیزم ممنونم ازت فقط یه سوال دارم نظرت راجب پکیج ۶۰۴۰ چیه ؟ ممنونم بخاطر کمکت عزیزم ❤️

----------


## heavymakeup

> سلام دوست عزیزم ممنونم ازت فقط یه سوال دارم نظرت راجب پکیج ۶۰۴۰ چیه ؟ ممنونم بخاطر کمکت عزیزم ❤️


از اسمش هم معلومه !
یا 40 درصد میزنی
یا 60 درصد !
چیزی بیشتر نداره

حالا اگه همین زمانی رو که میخوای بزاری برای دی وی دی
بزاری  روی کتاب های جمع بندی یا یه کتاب تست سبک کار کنی

میتونی به بالای 70 فک کنی

حالا به نظرت کدوم خوبه ؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sheydam

> از اسمش هم معلومه !
> یا 40 درصد میزنی
> یا 60 درصد !
> چیزی بیشتر نداره
> 
> حالا اگه همین زمانی رو که میخوای بزاری برای دی وی دی
> بزاری  روی کتاب های جمع بندی یا یه کتاب تست سبک کار کنی
> 
> میتونی به بالای 70 فک کنی
> ...


ممنون عزیزم بیشتر فکر میکنم راجبش مرسی که کمکم کردی دوست خوبم موفق باشی ❤️

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

ببین دوست عزیزم این پروژه فقط اسم بزرگ کرده و یجورایی با تبلیغاتی که انجام داده این همه معروف شده ببین واسه همین برای برنامه شون پول می دن به رتبه های برتر که براشون تبلیغ کنن نمونه اش همین امیر حسین رضایی که خودش گفت باهام تماس گرفتن و پیشنهاد چند تا سکه دادن که بیام تو پخش زنده شبکه آموزش و به دروغ بگم از dvd ها و این پروژه استفاده می کردم حتی یکی از دوستان صمیمی خودم پیشنهاد 50 میلیونی قبول کرد و امسال رفت تو برنامه شون
 دوست عزیزم بهترین برنامه اینه که خودت بشینی همه برنامه ریزی ها رو طبق ویژگی های خودت انجام بدی حالا درکنارش برای کسب تجربه می تونی از یه رتبه برتر (بدور از تبلیغات الکی) در حد تک تماس استفاده کنی و یه مشورتی ازش بگیری

----------


## turbo78

سلام 
چرا همش میپرسین میشه یا نه یکی بگه چه کار کنیم که بشه؟
ی جا دیدم یکی از برترا گفته بود خط ویژه ها گاج به عنوان منبع اصلی بزاریم اما واقعا این کار برا کسی که ضعیفه و هیچی نخونده جواب میده؟
لطفا هر کس تجربه ای داره بگه ممنون

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام 
> چرا همش میپرسین میشه یا نه یکی بگه چه کار کنیم که بشه؟
> ی جا دیدم یکی از برترا گفته بود خط ویژه ها گاج به عنوان منبع اصلی بزاریم اما واقعا این کار برا کسی که ضعیفه و هیچی نخونده جواب میده؟
> لطفا هر کس تجربه ای داره بگه ممنون


سلام 
نظام قدیم هستین؟
ادبیات(به خاطر اطمینان بیشتر لغت و تاریخ رو از لقمه بخونید) - فیزیک پایه-ریاضی-زیست(البته در کنارکتاب درسی) اینا اره کامله
عربی ندیدم
دینی بنظرم خیلی  جوابگو نیس پارسال نصفشو خوندم ولی زیاد متوجه نمیشدم
زبان کامله در کنارش لقمه لغت هم بخونید  اینم پارسال مقداریش خوندم در کل خوبه.
شیمی نه (اینم عین دینی )

----------


## turbo78

> سلام 
> نظام قدیم هستین؟
> ادبیات(به خاطر اطمینان بیشتر لغت و تاریخ رو از لقمه بخونید) - فیزیک پایه-ریاضی-زیست(البته در کنارکتاب درسی) اینا اره کامله
> عربی ندیدم
> دینی بنظرم خیلی  جوابگو نیس پارسال نصفشو خوندم ولی زیاد متوجه نمیشدم
> زبان کامله در کنارش لقمه لغت هم بخونید  اینم پارسال مقداریش خوندم در کل خوبه.
> شیمی نه (اینم عین دینی )


ممنون خیلی کمکم کردین

----------


## turbo78

بعد ی چی دیگه اینکه به نظر اونایی که میدونن این که از خط ویژه بخونم بهتره یا اینکه درسنامه کتاب تستایی که مفصلا بخونم بعد تست های علامت زده خود کتاب و سراسری بزنم کدوم راه بهتره؟

----------


## Mahdyu

> بعد ی چی دیگه اینکه به نظر اونایی که میدونن این که از خط ویژه بخونم بهتره یا اینکه درسنامه کتاب تستایی که مفصلا بخونم بعد تست های علامت زده خود کتاب و سراسری بزنم کدوم راه بهتره؟


ببین من میدونم الان میخوای زود جمع کنی و...  ولی اینو یادت باشه که یا چیزیو نخون یا اگه میخونی واقعا بخونش و یادش بگیر. اشتباهه پارساله منو نکن و چیزی رو نوک نزن و ول کن, اگه میبینی توی یه مبحث سوالات کنکور کفایت میکنه کنکورارو بزن, ولی اگه میبینی کمه و... سعی کن حداقل ضریب دو یه کتاب منبع رو بزنی به نظر من. منبعت هم منبعی باشه که بتونه تمام مفاهیم رو بهت یاد بده, خیلی توجه نکن که تایمش خیلی زیاده یا خیلی کمه, به نحوه ی تدریس بستگی داره. امیدوارم موفق باشی و یادت باشه که عجله و ماست مالی کردن توی کنکور اصلا جواب نمیده.

----------


## turbo78

> ببین من میدونم الان میخوای زود جمع کنی و...  ولی اینو یادت باشه که یا چیزیو نخون یا اگه میخونی واقعا بخونش و یادش بگیر. اشتباهه پارساله منو نکن و چیزی رو نوک نزن و ول کن, اگه میبینی توی یه مبحث سوالات کنکور کفایت میکنه کنکورارو بزن, ولی اگه میبینی کمه و... سعی کن حداقل ضریب دو یه کتاب منبع رو بزنی به نظر من. منبعت هم منبعی باشه که بتونه تمام مفاهیم رو بهت یاد بده, خیلی توجه نکن که تایمش خیلی زیاده یا خیلی کمه, به نحوه ی تدریس بستگی داره. امیدوارم موفق باشی و یادت باشه که عجله و ماست مالی کردن توی کنکور اصلا جواب نمیده.


ممنون از کمکتون

----------


## _LEYLA_

> بعد ی چی دیگه اینکه به نظر اونایی که میدونن این که از خط ویژه بخونم بهتره یا اینکه درسنامه کتاب تستایی که مفصلا بخونم بعد تست های علامت زده خود کتاب و سراسری بزنم کدوم راه بهتره؟


من خط ویژه رو ندیدم ، نمیدونم چجوریه
ولی در کل اینو بدون که هیچ راه میانبری وجود نداره
اگه مبحثی رو نخوندی ، بهتره بری سراغ کتابهایی که درسنامه های کامل دارن.
 خوندن خلاصه ها و کتابهای جمع بندی ، برای مطالبی که تا به حال نخوندیشون ، واقعا اشتباهه...
هر مبحثی رو که خوندی اول تست های سراسریش رو بزن ، اگه کفایت نکرد برو تست های نشاندار کتاب هارو بزن ...
اگه فقط کنکور های 10 سال اخیر رو هم بخوای کار کنی ، خودش کلی میشه
مثلا برای زیست حدود 1000 تست میشه
برای شیمی 1400 تست
برای هر درس عمومی یه چیزی حدود 1500 تا
بنا رو بذار روی سراسری ها..
با نظر Mahdyu موافقم.

----------


## Sheydam

> ببین دوست عزیزم این پروژه فقط اسم بزرگ کرده و یجورایی با تبلیغاتی که انجام داده این همه معروف شده ببین واسه همین برای برنامه شون پول می دن به رتبه های برتر که براشون تبلیغ کنن نمونه اش همین امیر حسین رضایی که خودش گفت باهام تماس گرفتن و پیشنهاد چند تا سکه دادن که بیام تو پخش زنده شبکه آموزش و به دروغ بگم از dvd ها و این پروژه استفاده می کردم حتی یکی از دوستان صمیمی خودم پیشنهاد 50 میلیونی قبول کرد و امسال رفت تو برنامه شون
>  دوست عزیزم بهترین برنامه اینه که خودت بشینی همه برنامه ریزی ها رو طبق ویژگی های خودت انجام بدی حالا درکنارش برای کسب تجربه می تونی از یه رتبه برتر (بدور از تبلیغات الکی) در حد تک تماس استفاده کنی و یه مشورتی ازش بگیری


مرسی دوست عزیزم 💕

----------

